# The magical properties of dragon's blood



## randomling (Dec 29, 2002)

What would they be, do you think? Could a drop of dragon's blood be a necessary component for a _wish_ spell? Could it have healing properties?

E.G.:
A pint of fresh dragon's blood, if drunk, acts as a _heal_ spell.

If the blood is dried and mixed with water into a paste, a one-ounce dose rubbed on the skin acts as a _cure moderate_ spell of a caster level equal to the dragon it was drawn from.

What else do you think dragon's blood can do?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2002)

I'd say it would be good for various elemental resistance items, and it would be cool if you had it be used as an additional componant with certain meta-magic feats, like maximise and empower.


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

I tend to allow PC's to use dragon-parts as spell components, or as a substitute for the xp costs of magic item creation.

Mostly, this is because I use a slow advancement rate for XP, but don't change the costs of item creation.  I always liked the 2e method of harvesting parts for your potion, sword etc, so the creature parts and other ingredients are often a short-cut for those not willing to part with the full amount.


----------



## randomling (Dec 29, 2002)

I like both those ideas.

How would you rule the dragons-blood-for-exp worked? How much blood is equivalent to how much exp? I've never played 2e...

Elemental resistance - maybe you could have a _potion of fire resistance_ which has to be made from the blood of a red dragon, but also then enchanted, so it's hugely exoensive to buy. You could do this with other colours too - a _potion of acid resistance_ comes from the blood of a black dragon, etc. They would give you X resistance 5 and cost at least 200GP.


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *I like both those ideas.
> 
> How would you rule the dragons-blood-for-exp worked? How much blood is equivalent to how much exp? I've never played 2e...
> *




I'm still ruling it on a case by case basis, depending on what the PC is trying to make.  I'd say slaying a red dragon with a masterwork weapon would pretty much take care of half the xp for something like half the XP on a flaming weapon enchantment.  Would probably let it count as 10 xp if a vial of ink made from dragonblood was used in scroll scribing, that kind of stuff.

No-one in the game's really hit the magic-item creation point, and they're still shooting up levels pretty quickly one game.It'll become more in depth as time goes on, and I'm keeping a record of what gets used where.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 29, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *I tend to allow PC's to use dragon-parts as spell components, or as a substitute for the xp costs of magic item creation...*



i do the same. i would probably allow an enterprising alchemist use dragon's blood and other ingredients to emulate some of the dragons innate abilities, like increasing the range of a characters low-light or darkvision (low alchemy DC) or even give a limited-duration spell resistance (high DC)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2002)

Red dragon blood would also be a good component in fire breath potions.

Dragon blood would also be good for items that have fear effects.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Dragon scales would be good for armour and shields, of course, again I think it would be even better if you intended them to have [energy] resistant properties.


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 29, 2002)

If you want some printed examples, the Quintessential Druid has some great rules for converting the remains of Dragons, Magical Beasts, outsiders, etc into magical components.


----------



## randomling (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks 

Don't have a copy, but I do have a little Christmas money hanging around, maybe that's what I'll pick up. Think I can find it at Amazon.

I still think dragon's blood (IMC) is going to have healing properties as mentioned above. I'm also going to have the blood of different dragons be refined into various different draughts, potions and poisons, depending on the dragon type.

(Some of the below nicked from Diana Wynne Jones's Chrestomanci books.)

Fresh dragon's blood (for preference, drained from a cut throat) is very potent. And the older the dragon, the more potent the blood. The fresh blood of an Ancient Wyrm would be powerful stuff indeed -- though it is almost unheard of to come across such a substance in quantities of more than a droplet at a time. However, the smell of fresh dragon's blood, its illegality, and the difficulty of transporting it, makes it prohibitive.

More commonly, dragon's blood is dried. Dried dragon's blood is less dangerous by far, and therefore legal (in some places, and usually with a license to use it). It's less powerful than the fresh stuff, but still potent enough for most uses. Dried dragon's blood is used to mix with different substances and enchantments to make powerful, but expensive, draughts.

Any more ideas? I'm just getting started here...


----------



## Demon damrok (May 21, 2009)

*Dragon's blood*

I read some where awhile ago, that if dragon's blood mixed with water(normal not pure) in the right quanties, it would make flaming water...
fire that burns on water, dies out only when  the blood has burnt out which since its dragon's blood not for awhile...


----------



## Runestar (May 25, 2009)

Maybe it might confer on the user the qualities of the half-dragon template? Or is it more fitting for the heart?


----------



## Sigurd (May 27, 2009)

Parts should confer some echo of abilities in real life. Dragons are not notorious for their healing abilities.

Perhaps dragon blood - willingly given - might work if it benefited from the dragon's good will.

IMC there have been people who tried to use Troll blood for its healing properties but they ended up with very strange magical cancers.

Magical healing can be dangerous because you are what you eat. Bad potions might include vampire blood, mimic or aberration blood, even lycanthrope blood.



sigurd


----------

